# Propane tank to fireplace connection question



## keith_andrews (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey all! I am hoping I can pick the brains of some of you experience gas guys and gals. I am connecting a Kingsman LP gas fireplace to a 100lb propane tank. The gas guy I was working with did the connection from the outside to the fireplace, so I am all set with that, but I did not have the tank when he was available to do the work. Now I am burdened with the task of connecting the gas line to the tank. I bought an MEC two stage regulator (high to low, 11"wc) and a single 90 degree brass fitting (1/2" flared to 3/8"). The connection to my tank with the regulator went smoothly. The regulator input end had a flared tip which connected to the output valve on the tank easily enough. The output of the regulator was just a simple 3/8" female connector, so the 90 degree 3/8" to 1/2" fitting worked well between the regulator and the end of the gas line. I plan on using yellow thread tape on the ends that aren't flared and have include a couple of pictures for you to review. If anything looks out of whack, or dangerous, by all means please let me know! I appreciate the help in advance!

Thanks!
Keith Andrews


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Around here where required to use a flex line from the valve inside to the log set.
There's no location in your profile so anyone's going to have to guess at what other codes may apply.
In CA I'd guess that tank would need to be attached to the house for example.


----------



## keith_andrews (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I personally would've appreciated a flex line to my fireplace because I had to move it's position a little after the installer did the work so the solid line made it a little more difficult to do so. Other than that, does the regulator connection at the tank look legit? I'm in Maine by the way, so yes, I understand there are going to be some different regulations in each state.


----------

